

Ask HN: I need a paid rails tutor - capex

Hi HN, I am a hobby developer with an idea. I need someone who can teach me how to build my idea in Rails. So far, I&#x27;ve gone through Rails Tutorial by Michael Hartl, and still have no idea how to go about building a real world app.<p>Anyone having the time to help me?
======
WestCoastJustin
When I first started with rails I went through Michael Hartl tutorial too. I
found it great for teaching me the syntax and the workflow. In future
projects, I just planned out what features I'd need and then searched
[http://railscasts.com/](http://railscasts.com/) for episodes which did what I
wanted. There are over 400 and a great starting point! The only way to really
learn programming is by trail and error. The more things you try the better
you'll get. The best $9/month you'll spend! I would normally have the episodes
open while working on my project, and just pause/play as I went through.

~~~
capex
Railscasts is fantastic. That's what I am using to learn Devise and other
devious gems.

~~~
capex
@WestCoastJustin, I am not able to plan the app. How do I create a database
for restaurant menus, where I need to differentiate eat-in and takeaway
prices, substitutions, additions and subtractions in an item etc.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Okay, I see. I guess if I was to offer advice, I would say get a pad and
sketch out how you think the app will work, and make a data model (on paper --
this is much easier). What I mean is, as you go through all these pages and
the workflow, think about all the data you will need to collect (restaurant
names, contact info, menu items, prices (in/out), dates, etc) and how it
relates to each other. I would then start with the simplest thing possible and
slowly add to the system. The first prototypes will likely throw away, but
this will give you useful feedback as you iterate your design. This should
really only take you a couple days to get a prototype with a very simple flow.
Maybe just do the mockups without any coding. I think it is hard for people to
help when you are not really stuck on something. I'd say, start your app, and
see where it goes, you'll likely get stuck and then you can start to research
the solution, either via railscasts or stackoverflow, or email someone ;) Hope
that helps.

------
applecore
You're in luck! One Month Rails teaches you how to build your idea while you
learn to code:

[https://onemonthrails.com](https://onemonthrails.com)

~~~
anthonys
If he's finished Michael Hartl's tutorial, I think he's already past One Month
Rails (It references Michael Hartl as a "what's next" item).

That said, potentially seeing a different application (A Pinterest clone)
might help understand the differences and therefore the foundations of an
application.

~~~
capex
For a different perspective, I am now following teamtreehouse rails app
tutorials, to build a facebook style app. They make easy work of building a
simple app as there are no tests written, and quite a bit of hand-holding. I
guess One Month Rails does something similar, but at this stage I need a bit
of one-on-one help.

------
DanielN
Put your email in you profile under about or drop me a line.

~~~
capex
Thanks, sending you an email and updated my profile to include email.

------
swanson
Why not book a few hours with Michael directly?
[http://anyfu.com/mhartl](http://anyfu.com/mhartl)

------
rahilsondhi
Try airpair.com

